
Is Google Always Listening: Live Test - jrwan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBnDWSvaQ1I
======
leecarraher
"ok step 1, let's start up Wireshark(or equivalent sniffer)..." JK. Just
another I said something "I think" I never said before and now here's an ad
for it-test.

